# Green Card application and travel



## ac123 (Dec 1, 2009)

Hello,
My husband and I live in the UK, but I am from America. We are considering moving to the States, and so are looking to apply for a Green Card for him. A couple of questions:

1. Can my husband travel to the US on holiday while his Green Card application is being considered?

2. Once the Green Card is granted, how long do we have before we must enter the US?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ac123 said:


> Hello,
> My husband and I live in the UK, but I am from America. We are considering moving to the States, and so are looking to apply for a Green Card for him. A couple of questions:
> 
> 1. Can my husband travel to the US on holiday while his Green Card application is being considered?
> ...


1/ Yes. But he has never had any rights under VWP travel and can be refused entry. Take proof of ties to the UK (home, job, etc.to be used only if specifically questioned about it.

2/ They don't issue a green card but rather an immigrant visa, which will give him permenant residency on first entry with it. The green card (proof of permenant residency) will arrive in the nail about a month after this entry. The visa is usually valid for 6 months and it's a on-shot deal. It cannot be extended.


Look at filing the initial I-130 for the IR1/Cr1 directly with London if you qualify. Time scale from filing to visa issue is usually around 6 months.


----------



## xylo (Mar 8, 2010)

*On-going immigrant visa application*



Fatbrit said:


> 1/ Yes. But he has never had any rights under VWP travel and can be refused entry. Take proof of ties to the UK (home, job, etc.to be used only if specifically questioned about it.
> 
> 2/ They don't issue a green card but rather an immigrant visa, which will give him permenant residency on first entry with it. The green card (proof of permenant residency) will arrive in the nail about a month after this entry. The visa is usually valid for 6 months and it's a on-shot deal. It cannot be extended.
> 
> ...


Hi there,

My husband is American and my application for immigrant visa is ongoing. The next step for me is to get my medicals done and a tentative interview is already set. We have requested to indefinitely postpone the interview due to risk in finances. We believe that if I am granted the immigrant visa, I'd need to move(?) to the US before 6 months is up.

*My question is: can we all just go on holiday/vacation and return to NZ (at least for another year) so that we can save more for the move? Should I be granted green card on arrival, how is leaving within a month going to affect that?*

I haven't found anything on this yet but I may have to do more research.

We are employed here in NZ and we have intentions of moving to the US but due to economical issues, I prefer that my husband gets a job there first and then me and our child follow within a few months. 

Thanks in advance for any response.

Cheers,
Xylo


----------

